# Good video for beginners



## aon1 (Feb 7, 2017)

I like this guys vids....this would have helped me with nutrition alot when I started...It's all simple common sense approach but when your starting out , at least for me ,your over ran with info and simple is good


[ame]https://youtu.be/aUu3xdxKBAU[/ame]


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 8, 2017)

Fucking A, this dude spoke to me personally today. Wow. Thanks for the upload.


----------



## jamesroben (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice video and very useful for all beginners. I have watched this video and learned a lot. Thanks for this video.


----------

